# Which splash and go?



## Gunslingerheel (Jun 3, 2017)

New to sharpening and to this forum. I want good splash and go stones to begin as I fear I won't treat a soaker properly. Does anyone have any suggestions. I am thinking about the Naniwa Super Stone but am open to suggestion. Would rather not get crazy on the price just yet if possible but if one is clearly better I would be good with that. Oh and I don't have any expensive knives. I want to be good at sharpening before I go there. Any help from anyone will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 3, 2017)

i think its odd that people worry about taking care of sokaing stones, as splash and go stones are really the ones that require more care... soaking stones are simple... soak 'em, use 'em, dry 'em

Splahs and go stones cant be soaked most of the time, and those that can, require special care in drying. They are more prone to cracking or breaking.


----------



## Gunslingerheel (Jun 4, 2017)

JBroida said:


> i think its odd that people worry about taking care of sokaing stones, as splash and go stones are really the ones that require more care... soaking stones are simple... soak 'em, use 'em, dry 'em
> 
> Splahs and go stones cant be soaked most of the time, and those that can, require special care in drying. They are more prone to cracking or breaking.



Well then maybe the question I should be asking is what stones would be best for a know very little neophyte like me and what are the reasons?


----------



## daveb (Jun 5, 2017)

Far be it for me to argue w Jon but my perspective is that soakers are the easy choice, and the more pleasant choice - if you can perma soak them. I did this for a couple three years and enjoyed it. 

Now I have more limited storage and a tub full of water isn't in the cards. I've long contended that soaking stones is easy - drying them is a pia.

With s&g I can leave them out overnight to dry and put them away in the morning. With soakers they take longer to dry, usually a full day (or more) before they can be put out of sight and out mind.

So I'm using s&g and liking them. Doesn't hurt that they comprise the Gesshin diamond plate set, a JNS line up including the JNS 300, a Gesshin 1/6K combo (great value) and a handful of Jnats.

One day I'll be soaking again but it won't be this week.

OP - you can buy cheaper combos and you can buy pricier stones but you would be hard pressed to find a better bang for buck than the Gesshin 1/6K.


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 5, 2017)

Just go the JKI 1k and 6k diamond stone set. True splash and go and dry real quick.


----------



## fatboylim (Jun 5, 2017)

For me soaker stones for 400 and 1000/2000 range and splash and go for 6000+. The lower grit range is best for longer sessions for resharpening. Splash and go for higher grit range is great for touch ups and finer polishing; frequently less time or less knives being sharpened.


----------



## Bolek (Jun 6, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> Just go the JKI 1k and 6k diamond stone set. True splash and go and dry real quick.


How thick are they ? Do they disch ? I do not like stone flatering and a JKI 6k diamond stone can be the solution.


----------



## daveb (Jun 6, 2017)

Bolek said:


> How thick are they ? Do they disch ? I do not like stone flatering and a JKI 6k diamond stone can be the solution.



3/4 inch maybe. I think that's 700 km. Or something like that. They don't dish. No flattening. They do come with a Nigura type block to clean up face and make it a nice pretty green again.

And you might as well get both the 1K and the 6K.


----------



## K813zra (Jun 6, 2017)

daveb said:


> 3/4 inch maybe. I think that's 700 km. Or something like that. They don't dish. No flattening. They do come with a Nigura type block to clean up face and make it a nice pretty green again.
> 
> And you might as well get both the 1K and the 6K.



700 kilometers thick? That is a beast of a stone.:rofl2:


----------



## Gunslingerheel (Jun 6, 2017)

K813zra said:


> 700 kilometers thick? That is a beast of a stone.:rofl2:


\

Yeah not sure I can carry that puppy with my 2 best pals helping.:lol2:


----------



## Bolek (Jun 6, 2017)

Please read my question : how thick is the dimond layer ?
Somme stones are 3, 2 or 1mm.


----------



## Matus (Jun 6, 2017)

Back to the splash&go stones. There are different kinds. Some will take up to a day to dry, others practically do not absorb any water at all. The second class tends to be on the more 'sensitive' side as Jon already mentioned, but can be put back to drawer nearly immediately after you are finished with sharpening. Those stones include for example Gesshin 320, 1500, 3000, or JNS300 (and certainly many others). A friend of mine has the Gesshin 320, 1500 and 3000 setup and those are 3 very fine stones (and yes, the 3000 gives edge that is just perfect for very most kitchen cutting tasks).


----------



## JBroida (Jun 6, 2017)

Bolek said:


> Please read my question : how thick is the dimond layer ?
> Somme stones are 3, 2 or 1mm.



its about 1.5-2mm thick on those (the 1000 and 6000)... the 300a diamond stone is much thicker, but also made by someone else


----------



## Bolek (Jun 8, 2017)

JBroida said:


> its about 1.5-2mm thick on those (the 1000 and 6000)... the 300a diamond stone is much thicker, but also made by someone else


Thanks for letting me know. Great, sounds enough for a life time.


----------

